# SC352 Stumper engine blown - $10000+!!!



## T1MB3RWOLF (Jan 9, 2010)

I have had the worst luck with my Vermeer Stump grinder. She overheated, I had it rebuilt for $5500 (Canadian $). 30 hours later my incompetent employee flipped it over, they got it running for $1500, but a pushrod was bent and nobody knew, so 10 hours later, she gave and now I have two holes in my block! Vermeer wants $10000.00 for a new engine!!! I cant see myself paying that, its crazy. I`ve thought about adapting maybe a Kabota, but that would be a freakin nightmare! 
I`m desperate for help or advice on this matter, please!
Btw, its a 3 cylinder Diahtsu turbo desiel. Also parts are just about impossible to get for these engines.


----------



## howel07264 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Sounds like its totaled*



T1MB3RWOLF said:


> I have had the worst luck with my Vermeer Stump grinder. She overheated, I had it rebuilt for $5500 (Canadian $). 30 hours later my incompetent employee flipped it over, they got it running for $1500, but a pushrod was bent and nobody knew, so 10 hours later, she gave and now I have two holes in my block! Vermeer wants $10000.00 for a new engine!!! I cant see myself paying that, its crazy. I`ve thought about adapting maybe a Kabota, but that would be a freakin nightmare!
> I`m desperate for help or advice on this matter, please!
> Btw, its a 3 cylinder Diahtsu turbo desiel. Also parts are just about impossible to get for these engines.


 Man that is awful. 10k for a 29hp. diahatsu is to much. You might want to buy a good used 352 and keep the old one for parts. Also the 352 comes available with a 35hp.briggs. you might want to replace it should me much cheaper. Good luck!


----------



## redprospector (Jan 9, 2010)

Personally, I'd adapt a different engine in her and never look back.
Incompetent employee's would find themselves limping down the road with a big boot print between their hip pockets, wondering what happened.
Mechanic sounds questional too.

Andy


----------



## logging22 (Jan 9, 2010)

Any way to adapt a small cummins or maybe a JD motor?


----------



## Curbside (Jan 10, 2010)

I would check with some of the lawn mower companies that deal with Brigs and Stratton and see what kind of price they can get for you. 10 000 seems pretty steep for that motor. I have several mowers with the 950DT amd I only payed 10 000 for the entire mower. I'm assuming that grinder has the 950DT. Check on ebay shows someone with a block for sale that should fit your machine for 2500.00. The engine he has is actully 23hp but the block should be the same. In his post he claims a new engine is 4300 so 10 000 seems a little steep. Here's the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Briggs-Vanguard...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item439c22be66


----------



## Bigstumps (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.brandnewengines.com/58A447-0305.aspx

http://www.outdoorpower.net/products.asp?cat=5

This was a quick search. $10,000 is crazy!!!

That is why I got away from Vermeer equipment.


----------



## Sparky8370 (Jan 10, 2010)

Bigstumps said:


> http://www.brandnewengines.com/58A447-0305.aspx
> 
> http://www.outdoorpower.net/products.asp?cat=5
> 
> ...


Why is it that all these companies want to charge extra for using the power tailgate when they deliver? A delivery should be a delivery, it should be up to them to get the merchandise out of their truck. I've never had USPS, UPS, FEDEX, or any other normal delivery company park outside and wait for me to come unload. That's their job.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 10, 2010)

howel07264 said:


> Man that is awful. 10k for a 29hp. diahatsu is to much. You might want to buy a good used 352 and keep the old one for parts. Also the 352 comes available with a 35hp.briggs. you might want to replace it should me much cheaper. Good luck!



I have the 35 hp briggs in my old 610 bobcat it has been flawless those big blocks are not the normal chicom garbage the other briggs seem to be.


----------



## T1MB3RWOLF (Jan 11, 2010)

*New Engine -$5500*



Bigstumps said:


> http://www.brandnewengines.com/58A447-0305.aspx
> 
> http://www.outdoorpower.net/products.asp?cat=5
> 
> ...



I will probably be getting away from Vermeer as well. How are the other big companies? I really do not know anything about them.

And thanks for the links, they led me to my local Briggs dealer. I have a brand new 34 HP engine coming tommorow, $5500! Getting mine rebuilt would have cost me close to that. Actually, the first time I cooked my engine, from overheating, I had a guy rebuild it, and the bill was $5500! Strange eh?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 11, 2010)

T1MB3RWOLF said:


> I will probably be getting away from Vermeer as well. How are the other big companies? I really do not know anything about them.
> 
> And thanks for the links, they led me to my local Briggs dealer. I have a brand new 34 HP engine coming tommorow, $5500! Getting mine rebuilt would have cost me close to that. Actually, the first time I cooked my engine, from overheating, I had a guy rebuild it, and the bill was $5500! Strange eh?



Wow my 35 hp was 2500 is the 34 a diesel?


----------



## Bigstumps (Jan 11, 2010)

That 34 is a diesel. It is a Diahatsu marketed as a Briggs - Vanguard. It is a good engine. It won't meet the newest emissions so Vermeer has now gone to a Yanmar - which is also a good engine. Problem is Vermeer specs in parts you have to get from them and you get the shaft!!!

On the 35 gas engines the Vanguard and large Kohler don't come close to the Wisconsin VG4D. The VG4D is a low RPM 150 IN CU engine. They had a great reputation and lasted forever. Most VG4Ds were 37HP. The W41770 is the 100 Cu In 35 HP engine from Wisconsin. THe VG4D spins like 2400 RPM where the W41770 spins 3500 RPMs

The Vanguard and Kohler big gas engines come close in horsepower but not so close in torque. They just don't have the cubes.

It has gotten really hard to get Wisconsin parts and engines - and when you do they are big $$$

You could probably buy a 49HP Kubota for what you are going to pay for 37HP VG4D and you will be a lot better off.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 11, 2010)

Bigstumps said:


> That 34 is a diesel. It is a Diahatsu marketed as a Briggs - Vanguard. It is a good engine. It won't meet the newest emissions so Vermeer has now gone to a Yanmar - which is also a good engine. Problem is Vermeer specs in parts you have to get from them and you get the shaft!!!
> 
> On the 35 gas engines the Vanguard and large Kohler don't come close to the Wisconsin VG4D. The VG4D is a low RPM 150 IN CU engine. They had a great reputation and lasted forever. Most VG4Ds were 37HP. The W41770 is the 100 Cu In 35 HP engine from Wisconsin. THe VG4D spins like 2400 RPM where the W41770 spins 3500 RPMs
> 
> ...



It had that junkonsin in it those suck cam broke went through the side of the block noisy sob hard to tell when they have a problem which they usually do lmfao. But your right about them being sky high. I would have gave 2500 but no way what they wanted besides the 35 hp has more power imo and way better ignition and charging cooling etc. It don't sound like a rod knocking like those junkonsins do but I can live with that.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 11, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> It sounds like you know your engines BigStumps.
> 
> Got a line on a good VG4D? LOL!
> 
> What I've got now according to numbers on the block is a VF4D with a spun crank bearing. It's 25hp and went out of production in 1976!.....it's a replacement engine that replaced a VG4D and underpowered for this application. Still I may give rebuilding it a try. I'm getting info from antique engine sites!



Actually I believe that is the spec on mine but I never liked them remind me of the old asplundh trucks too much lol. Crank may be good in mine!


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 11, 2010)

T1MB3RWOLF said:


> I will probably be getting away from Vermeer as well. How are the other big companies? I really do not know anything about them.
> 
> And thanks for the links, they led me to my local Briggs dealer. I have a brand new 34 HP engine coming tommorow, $5500! Getting mine rebuilt would have cost me close to that. Actually, the first time I cooked my engine, from overheating, I had a guy rebuild it, and the bill was $5500! Strange eh?



As others have pointed out, you need a new mechanic and a new employee.


----------



## tree master (May 25, 2013)

*Need the turbo*



T1MB3RWOLF said:


> I have had the worst luck with my Vermeer Stump grinder. She overheated, I had it rebuilt for $5500 (Canadian $). 30 hours later my incompetent employee flipped it over, they got it running for $1500, but a pushrod was bent and nobody knew, so 10 hours later, she gave and now I have two holes in my block! Vermeer wants $10000.00 for a new engine!!! I cant see myself paying that, its crazy. I`ve thought about adapting maybe a Kabota, but that would be a freakin nightmare!
> I`m desperate for help or advice on this matter, please!
> Btw, its a 3 cylinder Diahtsu turbo desiel. Also parts are just about impossible to get for these engines.



Hey looking to buy a new or used turbo for my 352 would you sell me the one off blown motor??


----------



## Aldo1980 (Jun 4, 2017)

T1MB3RWOLF said:


> I have had the worst luck with my Vermeer Stump grinder. She overheated, I had it rebuilt for $5500 (Canadian $). 30 hours later my incompetent employee flipped it over, they got it running for $1500, but a pushrod was bent and nobody knew, so 10 hours later, she gave and now I have two holes in my block! Vermeer wants $10000.00 for a new engine!!! I cant see myself paying that, its crazy. I`ve thought about adapting maybe a Kabota, but that would be a freakin nightmare!
> I`m desperate for help or advice on this matter, please!
> Btw, its a 3 cylinder Diahtsu turbo desiel. Also parts are just about impossible to get for these engines.


The you still hav this machine ad will you be interested on sale it


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 4, 2017)

Aldo1980 said:


> The you still hav this machine ad will you be interested on sale it


Aldo that post was in 2013 lol


----------



## Aldo1980 (Jun 4, 2017)

ropensaddle said:


> Aldo that post was in 2013 lol


Yes i know lol but I figured I ask


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 4, 2017)

Bigstumps said:


> That 34 is a diesel. It is a Diahatsu marketed as a Briggs - Vanguard. It is a good engine. It won't meet the newest emissions so Vermeer has now gone to a Yanmar - which is also a good engine. Problem is Vermeer specs in parts you have to get from them and you get the shaft!!!
> 
> On the 35 gas engines the Vanguard and large Kohler don't come close to the Wisconsin VG4D. The VG4D is a low RPM 150 IN CU engine. They had a great reputation and lasted forever. Most VG4Ds were 37HP. The W41770 is the 100 Cu In 35 HP engine from Wisconsin. THe VG4D spins like 2400 RPM where the W41770 spins 3500 RPMs
> 
> ...



Hardly see Wisconsin anymore. I gave away 4 or 5 Wisconsin engines. Couldn't even get $25 each for them.


----------

